# How to prepare a plot of land for a garden



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi guy's

We bought a home last year in magnolia tx with 3 acres and want to make garden, once a time ago the previous owners had a large garden but now no signs of the rows. I haven't gardened before and need some help, the first question is simple one. I don't any anything about the dirt under my feet but he did grow veggies here once. My plans would be potatoes and green leaf veggie and tomatoes 

Do I just have a tiller come in and make the rows without adding any types of mixtures or fertilizers? Is so what is should be mixed with the dirt and how much? Any help I would be thankful and would provide you a taste of my first cucumbers. 

searacer


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

1st thing I'd do is buy a tiller so you can see what the dirt looks like.If it hasn't been used in a while,you'll be fighting grass and weeds,so you'll need a tiller.Unless it's sugar sand,I wouldn't worry about what the soil may need the 1st year.Just get the dirt cleaned and loosened up and plant some onions, maybe taters and just start gardening.I know nothing about the soil where your from,I just hope it's not tight black gumbo like I have.It'll grow anything if you can get it worked.There's some fellers here that will really help you out that knows lots more than me,and they'll really enjoy helping.It orta be about time for a couple of them to be getting up.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow--your question is sorta like "How big is a box" but that's OK. For starters, I would suggest going by the Agrilife Extension office and getting soil test bags and instruction sheet, get a soil test on the plot. How much vegetation (i.e. weeds, etc.) on the plot? I have no idea what soil type you have there, but adding liberal quantities of organic matter helps most every type--if tight, helps loosen; if sandy helps stabilize and hold moisture. You can also find a wealth of info on the TAMU Aggie Horticulture website, and if there is a local Master Gardener association in the area, probably some old coot like me would be glad to drop by and give you some ideas. Hope this helps a little. Or PM me and I can give you a couple of book names to start some insight.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Will add that I don't really disagree with Peckerwoods post either, just think a little more prep first year might yield more garden goodies (and encouragement). Be aware that gardening can be addictive. Start rather small and tend it well--I guarantee you will need a good sharp hoe!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

first thing you need is a soil test

http://ag.sfasu.edu/index.php/idsa?id=25

http://ag.sfasu.edu/images/files/document/Soils Lab/Soil_info_front_and_back.pdf

next thing you will need in your area is some fencing that will keep out rabbits and squirrels because the rabbits will eat all your green leafy vegetables and the squirrels will eat all the tomatoes just when they get ripe

then you need to till up the soil and get it prepped and fertilized/limed (lime if any would most likely be what your area needs Vs sulfur)

then you need to decide are you going to plant from seed or from transplants

tomatoes will be easiest from transplants with virus resistant varieties your leafy greens will only be from seeds most likely so you will need a seeder if you are going to plant a lot

potatoes you will need to plant from pieces of potato properly prepared for seeding with which is cut in pieces with at least one eye, stored away for a bit in a cold dark area and best if treated with a fungicide powder before planting......potato seeds only give mini-tubers that are then planted to get real potatoes and the seeds will probably be a cross of some unknown variety anyway Vs planting from pieces gives true to type

after that weed control which is easiest with ground cloth or plastic or mulch like pine needles or straw


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> ....It orta be about time for a couple of them to be getting up.


Yawn, LOL, been sleeping in trying to catch up on sleep lost on fishing trip.

Good advice from PW and others. A soil test is always good before adding anything to your garden. If you want a garden of any good size, you will need a little equipment...some hand tools and a tiller is a good start, but if you are really into it and want the equipment to do most of the work, a small tractor with some implements is ideal....less work and more results.

But before making that investment, you may want to find out how serious you are about gardening...everyone wants to garden in spring, but when the temps head up and the weeds grow up also Nature separates the wanna bees out. So, its probably best to start small...maybe rent a tiller or hire someone to till it up for spring.

Good luck...and I hope you stay with it cause it is one of the most rewarding hobbies you can have.

By the way, your first crop will be your own soil test...the way the plants react will tell just about all you really need to know about soil additives. Read them carefully and react properly and you will be on the way!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

In the Magnolia area we have a sandy loam type of soil in most cases he PH will be high from all the pine. Im no expert but at least have an idea. I would start small and expand from there. Clear your area to start with a disc and remove big vegetation and roots if any. Get a soil sample kit from the feed store. D&D on fm2920 can help you and will give you an idea on how to amend your soil if you want. You will want your plants to be in a raised bed to avoid wet feet.

To start off you can add some rose soil mix and till it in. Start with the easy stuff like tomatoes, peppers and maybe squash. You can start from seed or an easier way is to just get some already started from the full service feed stores in the area.

In a couple months they should start showing up so you have time.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Besides the above advice which is all great...

Consider a book by Dr Bob Randall
http://yearroundgardening.me/about/

It's for our area.....this book has become a bible for new gardeners who want to be serious ....

But the start small tip is huge......ease into it....its work at the beginning ....but becomes fun with success...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

X2 on the mentioned book above.

I would start out small...smallish. Garden can get away from you pretty quick Try and get a few victories under the belt then you can expand out and see what's going on!

For seeds I like rareseeds.com


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I think you have a good reference with TAEX agent Tom LeRoy and the Montgomery County master gardeners, they will have good gardening bulletins and can answer questions pertinent to your locale. I know Tom rather well, though haven't seen him in ten years. 

Also drop down to the Arbor Gate Nursery on 249, you can get good advice. Owner is very experienced. 

As stated above, start small the first few years. For a beginner I recommend one 4x8 raised bed over putting in rows, you can grow a lot and take care of it easier. 

Don't work the ground if it's wet, It will dry into hard clods. Start this weekend if it is dry enough. 

Start now buy cleaning off any surface sod or weeds. Then work the soil with a shovel or rented tiller. It won't take long to spade up a 4x8 bed and work into planting soil. 

Keep posting questions. 

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

One little tip for a newcomer.....nearly all shovels and hoes etc. are sold dull in the stores so the customers won't cut themselves. Ten minutes with a file to put an edge on them, will make your work considerable easier when cutting through weed roots!!

Later
R3F


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Times several on sharpening! Buy a good file when you buy the hoe and shovel. Also buy a spading fork. And buy GOOD, rather than cheap, if you can find.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My new neighbors staked off a garden spot and had someone come out to do soil test.They tilled and stood out there with their books,more or less making fun of my old school garden,and bought all plants,like okra,melons,and even corn.The 2 of them worked their nurtz off hoeing and pulling weeds because of the new ground,not letting me help,only to be drowned out by the floods we had this year.The only thing I bombed on was onions,and had a steller late garden on into burn up.The lady told me a few days ago they weren't going to have a garden this spring because their spot wouldn't grow anything(Only 50 yards from mine).The soil is no good.That was after a big load of something from a place called Living Earth was dumped and tilled in.They tried way too hard,spent too much money,and forgot to have fun.Surely them being from Boston had nothing to do with it.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Well up there you get one shot at least down here we can grow all year 

Living earth is garbage. Made mistake one year of "getting in on" some horse manure. Let acquaintance borrow truck so he could get a load of manure.. Had left over and threw some in my junk. First rain and I knew I made a mistake, weed city. Was doing just fine until that free manure screwed it up. I guess lesson learned and be sire of what you are putting in the dirt!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

the vast majority of those "compost" companies especially the larger ones are not any good at actually composting they do not let the piles get heated to kill the weed seed, they do not keep it moist enough or heap it high enough to heat properly and besides weeds you end up with something that sucks nutrients from your soil while it finishes composting in your garden


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> One little tip for a newcomer.....nearly all shovels and hoes etc. are sold dull in the stores so the customers won't cut themselves. Ten minutes with a file to put an edge on them, will make your work considerable easier when cutting through weed roots!!
> 
> Later
> R3F


Great advice! I sharpen all my tools using either a belt sander or grinder flapper wheel. Put them in a vice with handle wrapped in a piece of old inner tube. 
Sharp hoes and shovels make a huge difference.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If your going to amend with compost the master gardeners turned me on to Natures Way Resource near 1488 and I-45.

Leaf Mold Compost

They have the best soils and blends for what ever you want to grow.....they have started to sell plants and veggies too......they are a great source of information as well


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Great advice! I sharpen all my tools using either a belt sander or grinder flapper wheel. Put them in a vice with handle wrapped in a piece of old inner tube.
> Sharp hoes and shovels make a huge difference.


My Grandpa always said to buy tools that the handle goes into the tool,not tool into handle.Never thought much of it until I bought a garden rake that the stem went into the wood handle with a metal collar over the end of the wood.Like Uncle Si would say"piece of junk".I'm liking some fiberglass handle tool I have.


----------

